# Standing Calf Raise - lock knees or slight bend?



## Ted Shred (Nov 26, 2011)

Found about an equal split between the 2 approaches after much googling. Although some  "locked knees" advice seemed based on avoiding quad assistance, which seemed odd to me since, even with a slight bend (and keeping that bend  constant), there's no _flexing_ at the knees so how would the quads get involved?  On the other hand, the most intuitively persuasive thing I read was in a "pro- slight bend" article, which pointed out that you don't jump with locked knees so why train calves with locked knees?

Anyways, I'm curious what people think about this.


----------



## bjg (Nov 26, 2011)

i do them on the smith machine standing on a wooden bloc or step. straight legs but not completely locked just a tiny bit bent ( not noticeable bent)


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 26, 2011)

Ted Shred said:


> Found about an equal split between the 2 approaches after much googling. Although some  "locked knees" advice seemed based on avoiding quad assistance, which seemed odd to me since, even with a slight bend (and keeping that bend  constant), there's no _flexing_ at the knees so how would the quads get involved?  On the other hand, the most intuitively persuasive thing I read was in a "pro- slight bend" article, which pointed out that you don't jump with locked knees so why train calves with locked knees?
> 
> Anyways, I'm curious what people think about this.




Sup, Ted Shred. 

I wondered about this too. If you're talking about standing calf raises... What happens in your knee when it's fully extended is something like a locking mechanism. Your tibia slightly rotates the ACL, tightens it and jams your meniscus between the tibia and femur. Along with a few other ligaments, other shit happens too. And this locking allows a person to stand for prolonged periods of time w/o using (and tiring) the muscles that extend the knee.

I like straight legs. It feels natural. More stability. But I too have heard about a slight bend of the knees. Honestly I haven't read very much about it. I think  after years of training like that youll end up walking funky. And imo you might be placing your knee in a vulnerable possession over the years. I dont  need help with my calves so it really doesn't matter what I do but I prefer straight legs


----------



## the_predator (Nov 27, 2011)

The heavier I went the worse straight legs felt so I started to go slightly bent and everything was good. Maybe for lighter weight straight leg? I suppose it's personal preference for most.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 27, 2011)

Isn't the common recommendation to not lock your knees on leg presses? Likewise I'd keep constant tension on the calves by not locking out.

Otoh, my calves are absolute sticks, so...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 27, 2011)

I never lock out... you can actually pass out from keeping your knees locked too long, even without added resistance.


----------



## SFW (Nov 27, 2011)

My gym's standing calf machine has ripped, cushion pads which leave large scratches all over my traps, neck, shoulders. Which led to an argument because it looked like some chick dug her nails into me. I digress. Standing seems to put pressure on my lumbar so i just do em seated.


----------



## Ted Shred (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback.  The slight-bend approach is the way I'll go.  I'll likely be starting Starting Strength once I heal completely from a recent hamstring injury and I want to add some calf stuff since the SS exercises kind of ignore that.  (Especially as I'll likely be subbing rows for powercleans.)  Though my ham is healthy enough that I'm back into calf-training right now, so all the comments are helpful right away too.

As an aside, once of the more interesting articles I found on calf training was this one: Build Muscle on Your Stubborn Calves | The Labrada Bodybuilding Nutrition Blog


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 27, 2011)

It must suck for you guys who can grow your calves. Even w/assistance.

Genetics FTW!


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 27, 2011)

I always keep my knees bent a lil.


----------



## Ted Shred (Nov 27, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> ...Genetics FTW!



Lol, I curse my ancestors every rep.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the, just slightly bent method.  I also started doing a double pump and have seen a nice gain in my calves.  I don't have the biggest calves in the world, but have some good genes for them.  I must of missed out on it because my sister, mom, and pops have some killer calves and I don't.  But none the less, I noticed some nice gains in their size since doing this so I'm happy.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 27, 2011)

slightly bent as far as I'm concerned, especially if going super heavy.  I just did some today.


----------



## bjg (Nov 28, 2011)

SFW said:


> My gym's standing calf machine has ripped, cushion pads which leave large scratches all over my traps, neck, shoulders. Which led to an argument because it looked like some chick dug her nails into me. I digress. Standing seems to put pressure on my lumbar so i just do em seated.



if you do them heavy weight , even with cushions you will have the red marks ...ask my wife


----------



## usafchris (Nov 28, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I never lock out... you can actually pass out from keeping your knees locked too long, even without added resistance.



^^True story^^  It may take a longer to happen than a typical set, but I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## Gissurjon (Nov 28, 2011)

SFW said:


> My gym's standing calf machine has ripped, cushion pads which leave large scratches all over my traps, neck, shoulders. Which led to an argument because it looked like some chick dug her nails into me. I digress. Standing seems to put pressure on my lumbar so i just do em seated.



Hahaha the barbell did the same to my back, I got the "who the hell scratch your back". I hadn't even noticed it so it took me a while to figure it out (which made me look straight up guilty)


----------

